# Your next gotta have tool.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

What is one of the next tools you just gotta have. I know if your like me there is not just one but maybe we can get to see something that we didn't know was out there. 

Here is mine. It is a mini belt sander that was just released by Porter Cable. Grizzly has it for $120.00.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

That's a nice one, Dave, - - tell ya' what, - - those little sanders are handy as all hell.

I've got one called a 'Sand-Cat' (Black and Decker, maybe??).

Anyways, - - I've had it about (at least) 15 years now, - - still works like a charm.

I don't think it's even been available for years, - - but luckily, - - I can still get belts for it, - - they're 2 1/2" X 16" . . .


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That one takes 2 1/2"x14" belts.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is mine http://www.legacywoodworking.com/ . It is too cool :thumbsup: , the website doesn't do it justice. I got the free dvd, this thing can do some neat stuff. Architectural millwork, duplication... it even cuts hollow twisted rope spindles. I have one I am working on buying used (some dude my wife works with put himself through college with it, now he is selling it cause he lives in an apartment and has a real job, no time/space for it) He contacted me wanting to sell... am waiting to see how bad.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Really cool Daren. It isn't something I would use but cool none the less.

By the way, what other kind of work is there besides woodworking.:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh man, I have a short list of expensive goodies I want/need. First off I need a new chop saw. I think I'll be getting the Hitachi 12" slider. I looked at the Bosch and it looked to be a good saw also. The Hitachi had a few goodies on it that I liked. The small table kinda made me think twice though. Next in line is a new dust collection system. I have a 1 1/2 HP now, but it is about 10+ years old and seems to be getting weaker. It won't clear the shavings from my planer fast enough anymore and I get little scrape marks on my wood from the shavings getting trapped under the blade in between the wood. After that I would like to upgrade my 8" jointer (DJ 20) to a 12" (DJ 30). But what a price difference. $3700.00 for a jointer, Wow. But I use a lot of wider stock and it needs to be bought. Maybe my kid can do without those braces (LOL).


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> But what a price difference. $3700.00 for a jointer, Wow. Maybe my kid can do without those braces (LOL).


Sure, Leo, - - maybe you can kill two birds with one stone.

Just ask your kid to 'buck up' . . . :laughing:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The next gotta have tool is a new miter saw for the road. I started out years ago with a 10" Makita chop saw and it served me well. Graduated to the Hitachi compound miter about 4 years ago. I find I'm doing more restoration work lately and that means some wide baseboards and casings. The 10" Hitachi just ain't cuttin' it...literally.
I really like the 12" Bosch slider, but know I'm going to regret not going for all the cut capability I can get, so have decided on the Dewalt.
Anyone out there know of any first hand negatives with the Dewalt?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

*mini craftsman*

I purchased one of these mini sanders almost 20 years ago,don't know why ,i thought id never use it much but i was wrong,its come in handy quite a few times.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

*dewalt 12" compound miter saw*

I own two of them,i just got the other one recently brand new,ladies husband died and never used it(installed an entrance door for it)and it is the older version like the one i already own,the reason i say older is the newest versions ,although look almost the same,there not.I was in the tool store the other day and i was trying to figure out what was different,the handle location is not the same,i tend to wrap my thumb on the side a little ,well with the new one ,you will get it caught between the handle and blade guard,its very uncomfortable,and i have no idea why they changed the handle layout.i'm just lucky i got a brand new older version.although its really still a good saw the lay out of the handle should of never been changed.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I also have a Dewalt 12" scms that I have had for about 5 years and still works like a charm. The best thing I can tell you is get a good blade. I prefer Forrest blades.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup, all I use is Forrest. Only place that sharpens them is Forrest.


----------



## David (Oct 30, 2006)

Rob said:


> Anyone out there know of any first hand negatives with the Dewalt?


The only issue I have run into with them is to double-check the bevel setting before starting work. I have seen them bet a couple of degrees off of a plumb cut, but that is mainly because the ones I have experience with bounce around in the back of a truck for fifty or more miles before they show up at the jobsite. 

I've had mine about three years. I have, so far, only had to make sure that the bevel setting was at 90 degrees first thing in the morning.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I want one of these ....


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

*wow*

It looks dangerous,i like it


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob said:


> I really like the 12" Bosch slider, but know I'm going to regret not going for all the cut capability I can get, so have decided on the Dewalt.
> Anyone out there know of any first hand negatives with the Dewalt?


 
Rob, - - I own the Bosch 4412, - - I don't know any negatives with the DeWalt, - - but I do believe that it's the Bosch that has the more cutting capability, - - unless you're referring to the DeWalt having more fence height (for crown), - - but myself, - - I cut my crown on the flat anyway . . .


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob, I read every online review, editors picks, user ratings, tool review mags etc. i could get my hands on. I have the Makita 10" SCMS but I wanted to step up to a 12" also, even though you don't gain all that much in cutting depth as some people seem to think.
Even though I pride myself in not being a "Brand Man" but someone who buys the tool for the specific tools' features and reviews as stacked up against other like tools by different manufacturers. Alot of the reviews deal with subjective data which are facts like depth of cut, amperage, RPM, clutch settings etc. Alot of it is also purely subjective such as ease of use, features such as the 4412s front end controls, ergonommics, trigger locations etc.
Having said all that, with few exceptions, i have this inexplicable disdain for Dewalt, so I can't say i gave it a fair shake. It also rated low in Fine Woodworkings 2007 tool review.
When it came down to it, I narrowed my choice down to the Bosh and Makita. I can tell you my emotional side wanted the Bosch. I love Bosch engineering and own many of their tools. But in the end, after trying both of them, I chose the Makita. It is so much smoother than all the other saws and by a long shot. I guess because they are the only manufacturer to use a 4 ball bearing rail system. And actually I own les than a dozen Makita tools soo it isn't like i have a predelection toward them.
Also on the Bosch, they way they engineered the blade assembly allows for some play, ever so slight, but some play whereas the Makita has zero.
Now this is just my experience. You will find others who will tout their brand as their own but i am simply giving what my experience has been. i don;t get a comission from a manufacturer nor do I have an affinity for any particular brand over another when it comes time to buya tool. I just know that there is a 99% chance it isn't going to be yellow.:no:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> It looks dangerous,i like it


It can be very dangerous. It can suck you right in and spit you out even easier than a chipper if you aren't careful. It's a four sided timber sizer. 
I have been wanting one for a while. I did get this last year, but it is limited to 6" x 16" capacity. I need the other one above which has a capacity of like 24" x 30"!


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Bois D' Arc Boy said:


> Rob, I read every online review, editors picks, user ratings, tool review mags etc. i could get my hands on. I have the Makita 10" SCMS but I wanted to step up to a 12" also, even though you don't gain all that much in cutting depth as some people seem to think.
> Even though I pride myself in not being a "Brand Man" but someone who buys the tool for the specific tools' features and reviews as stacked up against other like tools by different manufacturers. Alot of the reviews deal with subjective data which are facts like depth of cut, amperage, RPM, clutch settings etc. Alot of it is also purely subjective such as ease of use, features such as the 4412s front end controls, ergonommics, trigger locations etc.
> Having said all that, with few exceptions, i have this inexplicable disdain for Dewalt, so I can't say i gave it a fair shake. It also rated low in Fine Woodworkings 2007 tool review.
> When it came down to it, I narrowed my choice down to the Bosh and Makita. I can tell you my emotional side wanted the Bosch. I love Bosch engineering and own many of their tools. But in the end, after trying both of them, I chose the Makita. It is so much smoother than all the other saws and by a long shot. I guess because they are the only manufacturer to use a 4 ball bearing rail system. And actually I own les than a dozen Makita tools soo it isn't like i have a predelection toward them.
> ...


 
Bois, - - I couldn't agree more with your post.

I too, - - have a similar DISDAIN for DeWalt, - - it's actually just one of the few times I didn't mention it . . . 

And having been a frequent user of both the Bosch AND the Makita, - - I also agree wholeheartedly that the Makita has the edge on accuracy, - - and the Bosch has the edge on 'ease of use'.

I chose the Bosch, - - but it really was a tough decision.

Overall, - - IMO, - - the Makita is the most accurate SCMS out there, - - at least amongst all the ones I've used . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Bois,

Ya got a real love for that big iron...don't ya..:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Hey Bois,
> 
> Ya got a real love for that big iron...don't ya..:yes:


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, for the help. Now I have to examine the Makita. Boy, though, the 16" capacity sure is inviting on the Dewalt. Maybe if I get the Makita SCMS, it will give me an excuse (like I need one) to buy the Bosch portatble TS.
Thanks again.
Rob


----------



## bird dog (Nov 1, 2006)

I need a planer and jointer. Hopefully by the spring.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob said:


> ...... an excuse (like I need one) to buy the Bosch portatble TS.....
> Rob


 Rob you don't need no steenking excuse to get it, it's the best portable saw available right now. Although, and I hate to say this nasty "R" word in public, but the FW 2007 Tool Review gave the Ry*bi portable "Best Buy" They even said it floored them as they were not expecting anything form it but were pleasantly suprised. 
Personally, I wouldn't be caught with one just on principal :no: but if you need a portable and don't use one much, it was cheap and, according to FW, a pretty darned good saw.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

bird dog said:


> I need a planer and jointer. Hopefully by the spring.


What size planer you looking at? You have a price range you need to stay in?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Leo G said:


> The Hitachi had a few goodies on it that I liked. The small table kinda made me think twice though.


I forgot why I ruled out the 12" Hitachi. I own alot of their tools though. Love that green too. :yes: 

I can dig up some of the reviews if you want.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Oct 30, 2006)

I gotta have this !!!!!:yes:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 20 year old Cast iron delta that will rock that ryobi piece of crap


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

yes I agree about Ryobi, but they were reviewing portables. Ryobi makes me puke, but they gave this one such nigh marks i thought it might deserve mention.


----------



## Rapture (Oct 30, 2006)

A table saw is on my must have. And....Ryobi isn't bad for the casual homeowner diy'er. I have several of the One+ tools and haven't been disappointed yet with them. Although...I'd much prefer Ridgid, but I'm not rich.


----------



## bird dog (Nov 1, 2006)

Bois D' Arc Boy,
I am thinking of the Rigid, heard good things about it is around $380.
If not that it will be the dewalt, that one is over $400. I am interested in a 12" to 13" planer. Any advice?


----------



## bird dog (Nov 1, 2006)

Rapture said:


> A table saw is on my must have. And....Ryobi isn't bad for the casual homeowner diy'er. I have several of the One+ tools and haven't been disappointed yet with them. Although...I'd much prefer Ridgid, but I'm not rich.


I have not had much luck withe Ryobi tools except for a 14v drill and palm sander. I have used some of their power tools...and took them all back. I have never used their table saw, but the terms "best buy" really mean cheap. I do have the Ridgid TS24241 and it is a quality table saw. No matter what, the table saw is probably the most important shop tool. I have no regrets for buying my table saw over something cheaper.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Wood magazine just did a tool review on planers. THe Dewalt DW735 was the top tool at around $500.00. The Top value was the Ridgid TP1300LS. I personally have the Delta 22-580 and love it. It did good in the review but they were not inpressed with the blade zero guide and the depth set knob does not work very well. That being said, those two things have never bothered or affected what I was doing.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

bird dog said:


> Bois D' Arc Boy,
> I am thinking of the Rigid, heard good things about it is around $380.
> If not that it will be the dewalt, that one is over $400. I am interested in a 12" to 13" planer. Any advice?


Even though I don't care much for Dewalt I do own some of their tools. For my shop planer, I have the 6" x 12" 4-post benchtop planer and I love it. A very high quality, well engineered machine. The dust collection port gets stopped up sometimes but alot of planers do. It was $499 so it isn't cheap but in my opinion worth every cent. 

As far as Ryobi cordless tools they S-T-I-N-K IMHO, but as I've said, that benchtop tablesae did look like the best value. But for someone who is going to use it alot spend the extra couple hundred bucks and get the Bosch. Amazon sometimes runs specials where they throw in the cart for free. The cart has gotten rave reviews all by itself.


----------



## trim man (Nov 3, 2006)

I've seen this advertised. Have not bought one yet, but I gaurantee it won't be long. Years ago, I had a little "Skill" belt sander that was the one of the handiest things around for talkng saw marks out of the edge of ripped boards, becaue you could control it with one hand. _It was just a scaled down versions of a regular belt sander, but it could easily be handled with one hand. Great for dressing ripped edges. Of course it was more of a homeowner grade tool, so after a couple of years it died. This palm grip design looks fantastic._


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

*My next belt sander*

This would be my choice for my next belt sander,i've used these for many years in shops and i love them.Not a tool for the new kid on the block ,lots of power and could turn a counter top into a soup bowl real quick.


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Well if we're talking no budget limit , an Agazzani 36" BS or a MM36" BS .. And a Big Sliding TS ... Budget Limited , then the MM16 or MM20


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

A Logosol 3 phase moulder/shaper. It will be ordered very soon.:sleep1:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Frank are you telling us you "still" dont have that moulder? What


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

guess this wireless connection works a whole lot faster here at the fire station. Didnt even realize I hit the submit button and before I knew it, same message posted twice.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I gotta get a Woodmaster 50" drum sander.......but first I gotta have the space to put one...:yes: :yes:


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Delta Sawbuck*

The sawbuck is high on my list of wants with many other items. The sawbuck will replace any miter saw on the market (IMO) and can handle wide boards, plus it's portable.

Stew


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't think it will ever replace SCMS simply because woodworkers will not purchase a Sawbuck over a miter; CHANGE Stew. Even Delta cannot get WWers to CHANGE their thinking enough to choose a Sawbuck over a SCMS. :no: 

I don't know enough about them to critique it, but it seems they could not do compound miter cuts as effeciently as a SCMS. i can envision cutting crown moulding and having to make amny different, FAST adjustments and the sawbuck looks cumbersome for that task.

Also, they do not make them anymore so I guess getting one could be an issue. I am interested to know more about it though because until you mentined it I hadn't heard of them. What little I learned I just looked up on Google but there isn't much to be read ............


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Bois, the sawbuck was the first sliding compound miter saw. I like it better because it has a 4 foot long table by roughly 18 inches. It has wheels and folding legs on it. The head would pivot and rotate just like a compound and there wasn't an angle you couldn't cut with it. And wide crown, up to 12 inches you could cut flat with a perfect fit every time. The setup for angles was simple, turn a screw handle to pivot the head on the table and turn a knob to set the head at the compound angle. When I used one during my cabinet and trim days, I could change settings in less than 10 seconds.

When the SCMS started coming out, people lost interest in the sawbuck because of the price, in the 800 dollar range. I would still take one over any miter saw on the market today even if I have to buy it part by part. (replacement parts are still available for it):yes:

Stew


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Wecome aboard Radar, you just thought you could sneak in!


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Joasis, I'm good at sneeking into places. :laughing: Glad to be aboard.

Stew


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

Kirk, I had to do the logging first, as the other hsalf got a hold of half the dollars for the unit and built the new deck. I just could not understand her reasoning, as half the old deck was still standing, kinda.:furious: 

Anyways, I will be using some of the logging money to make up for the losses on getting the deck rebuilt. I am also putting an addition on the mill building to house the unit. It is a simple leeeeean tooooo, 16' x 50' and slope from 16' against the building to 10' high at 16' from the building


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the education Radar it sounds like something worth looking into. :thumbsup:


----------

